# 400's Critical super silver haze.



## 400watter (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok as I would like keep updates on this grow i have started a journal here it is so far. Delicious critical super silver haze Day 33 of 12/12 week 3 of first signs of pistils. Vegged for roughly 10 weeks under 4 55w pl fluro. This is my 3rd indoor and I'm growing in a coco with 25% perlite mix. Lots of lst super crop and lollipop. My tent is a little over 2.5 foot x 2.5 foot wide and cssh has filled that space nicely. Last week i had a calmag issue but everything seems to be on track so far. This is the first sativa dominant strain i have grown. 

View attachment 20170118_055353.jpg


View attachment 20170118_055402.jpg


View attachment 20170118_055426.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jan 17, 2017)

I know it's a little bit late to start a journal. I will start another from start to finish next round. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2017)

Never to late to start a Journal my friend. Green Mojo.  Hell of a Bush you got there.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks hamster. I'm feeding every day now, hand watering. I want to try a scrog eventually and set up a pump and automatic feeder. Was thinking of a wilma type. I'm not ready for it yet though as i have always had a problem arise during early/mid flower. This is my 3rd indoor. My main problems were feeding flower nutrients straight after the switch and it started too yellow early. Another one was mag issue which took me a bit to figure out at first. This time i spotted the calmag issue and sorted it out straight away.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 18, 2017)

its looking better 400. Gonna be a bush of baseball bats.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 18, 2017)

Haha. Not sure if my light can produce baseball bats but it does look like they will be pretty good though. When i checked the other day i was expecting them to be a bit bigger ( bear in mind i have only had a bit of experience with Indica dominant strains ), then a couple days later they were looking much better. I think cssh is starting to focus on bulking up now. I'm guessing i will have about 6 to 7 weeks to go. Possibly more which i don't mind the stretch had stopped now and i only have about half a foot headroom for the light. Lucky.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 24, 2017)

Day 39 of 12/12, day 27 of first signs of flowers. I trimmed a little bit of leaves to help air flow as the next few days are going to be hot and some tops were blocked from the light. I only did a small amount. Adjusted a couple branches to help support them a little bit with some coloured string ( pink is all i have left so it will do ). The buds seem to be coming along and i think i may have the slow flowering cssh?. Which is okay because i haven't grown a sativa dominant strain before and i have been learning a few things along the way. I'm hand watering every day. feed, feed/water over 3 days with an ec reading of 1.6. I might bump it up to 3 feeds then water in another week or so. 

View attachment 20170124_190137.jpg


View attachment 20170124_190048.jpg


View attachment 20170124_190308.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jan 24, 2017)

Forgot to mention the smell. I have noticed lemon pledge but with an earthy kind of pungent dank that's starting to come through quite strong now.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks great. Mine smell more like mango than lemon now.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 29, 2017)

Day 44 of 12/12, day 33 first signs of pistils. Everything is going well so far. Cssh is mainly focusing on bulking up the buds now. I have started adding a bit less bloom and a bit more pk with feeding now. Still holding an ec reading of 1.6 which seems to be working well. I will be pretty busy over the next week or so and thought i will put in a quick update today. Please let me know what you think. I counted the tops and lost count at 32 so about 30 of them give or take. The lemon pledge smell is subsiding and it's more of a mango smell with an earthy kind of dank. 

View attachment 20170124_190137.jpg


View attachment 20170124_190048.jpg


View attachment 20170129_193438.jpg


View attachment 20170129_193452.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## 400watter (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Looks great



Thanks Lesso. Starting to look like i should get over the 100g target i set myself. I like this hybrid it's more on the sativa side than previous strains i have grown. Still has a nice bit of Indica in her though so the buds should be nice and plump come harvest time.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

Day 54 of 12/12, Day 44 of first signs of pistils. I haven't been home for the last week and my girlfriend was left to look after cssh. She still had a slight cal mag issue ( mainly on some of the very top leaves) so i will keep on adding some calmag every feed. I'm not too upset about the issue tbh will just put it down as a learning experience. Having not seen cssh for over a week i was quite surprised when i got home. I'm guessing i have about 3 weeks left to go so I'm expecting to see some yellowing leaves in the next week or 2. Trichomes are about 50/50 clear cloudy and the smell is very intense. 

View attachment 20170208_180759.jpg


View attachment 20170208_180808.jpg


View attachment 20170208_180830.jpg


View attachment 20170208_180839.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry i might be out by a couple days with first signs of pistils. They first showed up about 10 to 14 days after switching to 12/12.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2017)

Look like you have 3 or 4 weeks left i guess. Exciting. You may want to give her a flush.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Look like you have 3 or 4 weeks left i guess. Exciting. You may want to give her a flush.



It definitely wouldn't hurt. I have filled up about 20 gallons of water in containers yesterday so most likely tomorrow or the next day it will be dry enough for a flush and then back to feed a day or 2 after that. I will bank of the ec a little bit too.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 8, 2017)

how long did u veg that plant??? very nice!!


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> how long did u veg that plant??? very nice!!



About 10 weeks from when the seed sprouted. I used 2 55w pl fluorescent and then 4 once the plant was big enough. Thinking of trying out a 250w metal halide for veg next time though.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

She stretched like crazy for the first few weeks of 12/12. More than doubled in size


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2017)

You will like the mh for veg. A 400w would cut your veg time by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 8, 2017)

Great looking grow going on, that trunk is massive.  Very tasty, 400watter. :icon_smile:


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks guys. Speaking of trunks, i have an outdoor bubble bomb just starting to flower and i was a little too aggressive with the lst and split the main stem in half. Not the first time i have been a bit too aggressive either. She is in a 6 gallon pot and is quite a bit bigger than i anticipated but luckily summer here is cooling down and only requires a feed or water every couple days. Here's a couple pictures. I will follow up with a quick update in a couple weeks once she has healed up. 

View attachment 20170209_092514.jpg


View attachment 20170209_092453.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2017)

Ive done that many a time....they heal right up usually. Thats a nice looking plant you have there. I like the bomb seeds genetics. I have 4 beans of the gorilla bomb to grow soon.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 14, 2017)

I like the bomb stuff as well. Although I've only done the bubble bombs i will definitely be trying out more of their stuff. I like the look of the gorilla, widow and thc bomb. So many choices.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 14, 2017)

Thc bomb was fire. Also all 5 beans were the exact same pheno. Id say that strain at least is pretty stable.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 15, 2017)

Day 61 of 12/12 and a picture of a mutant bud. Waiting for some amber trichome then i will feed just water for 10 to 14 days. Getting very close most likely will start the flush within a week give our take a few days. 

View attachment 20170215_180405.jpg


View attachment 20170215_180413.jpg


View attachment 20170215_182018.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2017)

looks weeks away from being ready to chop..  .jmo. that's an incredible plant u have there. please don't rush it.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 15, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> looks weeks away from being ready to chop..  .jmo. that's an incredible plant u have there. please don't rush it.



I definitely don't want to rush it. Probably a little optimistic in guessing the chop I was thinking around 3 weeks if I'm lucky. The trichomes are mostly cloudy but I'm waiting to see a little bit of amber on the buds and will start the flush for about 2 weeks. This is the first sativa dominant I've grown and i am prepared to wait longer. There is a few signs it's getting close though, other than the trichomes. The pistils are starting to brown up and she isn't drinking nearly as much water/nutrients plus the smell is very intense and starting to get that over ripe fruit smell. Trichome is what i go of though.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 15, 2017)

That's a beautiful lst job!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2017)

everyone loves chocolope, a sativa, but it was a 12 week wait for me and possibly longer. I could not break that 12 week time line though. I might grow it again..

 I didn't notice the pistols browning as u said... that is gonna be some finished gal...  I am doing back to back feedings now as someone had suggested and plants seem to take it very well..


----------



## 400watter (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks bomb. I have had a bit of practice with lst outdoors before i tried it indoors. This was my third attempt inside. I like to top the plant and train the branches. I have tried training the whole plant around the pot without topping but i find it works a bit better for me if i top.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 15, 2017)

This is the first time i did back to back feedings ( usually do feed then water) and i think i over did it just a bit a couple of times but nothing too serious. I'm definitely going to make sure she gets a really good flush. I do like back to back feeding but next time i will keep the ec at 1.2. I was up at 1.6 with cssh and there was a slight salt build up so I'm thinking next time for constant feeding 1.2 should be about where i want to be all depending on the plant of course.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks like you got that deficiency handled, pretty much reversed. Good work


----------



## 400watter (Feb 16, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Looks like you got that deficiency handled, pretty much reversed. Good work



Thanks lesso. Lesson learnt, go easy on the nutes. I ended up cutting away most of the effected leaves as they were crispy and dying. Don't want to attract any bugs. Next time i will use half the recommended nutrients and go easy. The flush definitely helped a lot. I think salt build up was causing nutrient lock out. All in all I'm happy with the outcome so far and have learnt quite a few valuable lessons along the way. Lots of friendly people on this site who are happy to help out fellow growers.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Day 68 of 12/12 no signs of amber trichomes on buds only some here and there on the sugar leaves. I'm still feeding a light dose of nutrients every 2 to 3 days now. Just waiting for a bit of amber to show up and i will start my 2 week flush. 

View attachment 20170222_175306.jpg


View attachment 20170222_113753.jpg


View attachment 20170222_113801.jpg


View attachment 20170222_175837.jpg


View attachment 20170222_175933.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Ahh, sorry about the sideways pictures.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Also here is my outdoor bubble bomb 2 weeks later after accidently splitting the main stem straight down the middle. I will take the string and zip tie of in another week or 2. She has recovered nicely and is focusing on flowering now. 

View attachment 20170222_175113.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks good 400. Plenty of frost on her. I think im taking mine down today.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks lesso. Good luck with the harvest. I hope you get a great yield from your girls, they are going to be very sticky.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2017)

She's a nice and chunky girl fosure. Nice work 400w....they looking close now. Love the fact you just got one tossed off in the yard....I would so like to that....maybe one day


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Kraven. Thought i would make the most of the sunshine this season. I have grown a bubble bomb outdoors before and it turned out great. I plant them around the start of summer because i don't want it to be a massive tree and cause undue attention. Where i live we get long hot summers so it's very easy to grow very large plants outdoors as long as they are watered often because it rarely rains. We don't get snow during winter but it does rain a fair bit.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

Quick update, at lights out i had a quick look over some buds and i can see slight amber starting to show on a couple. I will start the flush in a few days time for a week or 2. I have taken a couple small popcorn samples that are drying atm. They were mostly cloudy with only a small amount of clear. I like mostly cloudy with a little bit of amber.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice job, bet she smokes well.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 23, 2017)

She does indeed smoke very well.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 24, 2017)

Lesso said:


> She does indeed smoke very well.



Looking forward to trying a bit of the popcorn in the next day or 2. I found it quite difficult to spot some ambers though. With the bubble bomb i grew last time it was as clear as night and day, so to speak. I also use an led torch shining with no other light on whilst trying to have a look. I feel i have fairly good eyesight too. Maybe not?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

400w - I always try to get mine out into natural light so that I can really see. I have found under soft white lights it's harder for me to spot ambers....but I may just be getting old...I still use a 30x loupe and check a sugar from the top middle and bottom and then average the three.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 26, 2017)

Day 73 of 12/12 4th day of flush. Getting very close. Some branches have buckled quite a bit over the last week or so. Next time i try cssh i will be a little more aggressive with lollipop and will have to support some branches with bamboo. Lst didn't really cut it this time (strengthening branches) although it did for the most part this looks like it will be one of my best indoor yields. Calyx trichomes mostly cloudy with a bit of amber here and there, a couple of the largest buds seem to be a few days behind the rest and they will be the main ones I'm focusing on. I will have another good look in a few days time. I don't think i will be going much longer than 80 days of 12/12. 

View attachment 20170227_063827.jpg


View attachment 20170227_063029.jpg


View attachment 20170227_063135.jpg


View attachment 20170227_063039.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 26, 2017)

Any day now. I would be surprised it that is less than 100 grams cured.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice work man, any day now.


----------



## 400watter (Mar 5, 2017)

I harvested today and took some photos but im having difficulty uploading them anyways i will try again tomorrow. I cut cssh on the 79th day of 12/12. Trichomes were mostly cloudy with about 5% or so amber. I did a 'wet' trim as i usually do because it's easier for me. Wet weight is 651 grams so i think i should get or slightly exceed my target of 4 ounces once dried and cured. I smoked some scissor hash in my vaporizer which tasted like lemon with a bit of spiciness to it. I will be sure to follow up with a dry final weight and smoke report soon.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 5, 2017)

We will be watching


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking forward to hearing how it all turned out.


----------



## 400watter (Mar 5, 2017)

Heres a couple pictures. 

View attachment 20170305_223108.jpg


View attachment 20170305_215534.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice work! looks like a nice haul 400.


----------



## 400watter (Mar 13, 2017)

Final weight was 136 grams, in curing jars with boveda 62 now,  just shy of 5 ounces. The taste is a very smooth sweet lemon with a bit of spice. Smell is sweet lemon with a bit of cinnamon, getting stronger every day slowly starting to get the dank smell back. The buds ended up being very dense, medium sized (compared to previous plants i have grown. I'm very pleased with this cssh grow and will definitely try it again. The high is very uplifting but also relaxing after a couple hours. I will follow up in a few more weeks with another smoke report after a longer cure.


----------



## 400watter (Mar 13, 2017)

A picture of one of the largest buds a few days before chop. Bit of foxtail but that only happened to a few of them that were closer to the light. Next cssh i will be more aggressive with the lollipop and try and keep fewer branches as i ended up with a little bit of popcorn. 

View attachment 20170305_151821.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 14, 2017)

very nice show, congrats hope the cure goes good  !!!!


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

very nice plant. excellent job bud!!


----------



## Lesso (Mar 15, 2017)

136 is a very good take on one plant. Good work. I would grow this one again.


----------



## 400watter (Mar 30, 2017)

Smoke report: the buds aren't huge but they are very dense. Taste is a sugary sweet lemon with a bit of spiciness, it's more of an incense flavour on the exhale. The high is almost an immediate sativa head rush very uplifting, after a couple hours or so it becomes very relaxing and good for insomnia. Half a joint is plenty for me. If i had much more than that it will put me to sleep after a couple hours. I would grow cssh again but will be a bit more aggressive with lollipop to try and achieve larger buds (not that I'm complaining). All in all I'm very pleased with this grow 8.5/10. 

View attachment 20170331_095942.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Mar 30, 2017)

Ahh forgot the smell: it's very much lemon pledge with a hint of cinnamon and mango. When you break apart a bud it gets that nice dank smell but a little bit more on the fruity/citrus side.


----------

